# HBOeHD vs HBOwHD



## bgothard72 (Oct 25, 2007)

I had missed a recording of True Blood on HBOeHD and recorded it on HBOwHD. WOW, the pic quality on HBOwHD is so so much better than HBOeHD. Is it just my eyes or is the pic quality on the east feed very poor compared to west feed? Why?


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

bgothard72 said:


> I had missed a recording of True Blood on HBOeHD and recorded it on HBOwHD. WOW, the pic quality on HBOwHD is so so much better than HBOeHD. Is it just my eyes or is the pic quality on the east feed very poor compared to west feed? Why?


For some odd reason the E feed is still mpeg2 converted over to Mpeg4, while the W feed is mpeg4.

I noticed it when I had FIOS and D at that same time. I noticed it also with the feed had subtle differences, watch Transformers or Tropic Thunder on E or west feed some some of the dialog is different.


----------



## bgothard72 (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks....i didn't think i was just seeing things...thanks for the explaination.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

What I hate is that is lags like 3 hours behind.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

sunking said:


> What I hate is that is lags like 3 hours behind.


:hurah:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sunking said:


> What I hate is that is lags like 3 hours behind.


I guess you watch it fairly close to LIVE then?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Grydlok said:


> For some odd reason the E feed is still mpeg2 converted over to Mpeg4, while the W feed is mpeg4.


Do we have some actual info on this or is it just assumption? I'm not saying I don't believe Grydlok...just looking for some verification.


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW, talk about perfect timing.... I am new to D* (2months) & *I did notice that the PQ on the HBOe HD CH # 501 was not up to par with some of the other HD channels. *
I did not even think about recording the HBOw HD feed. I got to see this for myself tonight. 
I PVR all sorts of shows from HBOe HD 501. I have a very good HDTV (Pioneer Kuro), Pionner BD player as well, all components have been professionally calibrated and I know good HD when I see it.

I'll defenitely try recording from the HBOw HD feed to compare.

BTW bgothard72, I don't think its just you.

Hidef2010


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Grydlok said:


> For some odd reason the E feed is still mpeg2 converted over to Mpeg4, while the W feed is mpeg4.
> 
> I noticed it when I had FIOS and D at that same time. I noticed it also with the feed had subtle differences, watch Transformers or Tropic Thunder on E or west feed some some of the dialog is different.


Any other legacy MPEG2 channels for which this is also true?

jdg


----------

